# 2003 T30; Blower motor stopped. Or something else?



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello,

One day my heater fan stopped working. It doesn't run at all, if it is the resistance that's faulty it usually runs on some (highest?) speed, doesn't it?

Should I just aim for a new blower motor or what else may it be? I've got aircon if that matters..

Thanks


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Search for the blower fuse or the resistance.


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Search for the blower fuse or the resistance.


Thanks. I checked the fuse and it's fine. Shouldn't a broken resistance make it impossible to turn off/loose some of the different speeds?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Not really,sometimes the speeds fail one at a time, but the part can fail complete too


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You might want to go through the blower motor threads here. You will find lots of info. I would say there are 3 possibilities. First, the motor is seized due to bad bushings. You should have known its going bad because it would have made a lot of noise beforehand. Second, could be the resistor found on bottom of blower motor assembly. Can be fixed or replaced. There are two types depending if you have climate control or reg set up. And third, the blower switch on your stack is toast and needs replacing. If its the blower motor you might be able to salvage it with the sealed bearing fix, otherwise the good news is they have become much cheaper and are now available aftermarket and on EBay.


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> You might want to go through the blower motor threads here. You will find lots of info. I would say there are 3 possibilities. First, the motor is seized due to bad bushings. You should have known its going bad because it would have made a lot of noise beforehand. Second, could be the resistor found on bottom of blower motor assembly. Can be fixed or replaced. There are two types depending if you have climate control or reg set up. And third, the blower switch on your stack is toast and needs replacing. If its the blower motor you might be able to salvage it with the sealed bearing fix, otherwise the good news is they have become much cheaper and are now available aftermarket and on EBay.



Thank you for your reply, and otomodo too.

I did search through a lot of threads, but common problem seem to be all but the highest speed of the fan going out (and a broken resistor being the cause of this).

What does not make me think it is the motor: it has always been working perfect without making any noise. (Although the aircon always makes a whisteling sound, but that comes of as soon as I turn AC off, so that's something else).

What does not make me thing it's the resistor (or resistance, like I would want to say it, hah); it just went from working fine to not working at all. Sure, could still be the problem but it would seem more natural if lower speeds of fan stopped working.

Never heard about broken blower switch. I've got the digital display of fan settings and everything looks normal when changing settings, but that's probably unrelated. 

Thing is I am abroad without too much tools or a good place to start taking the car apart. Hopefully thought I could locate the problem, get the part (from Ebay) and find some DIY garage where I could get it done. May not be that easy though..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There are lots of threads on blower motor problems both here and the Aussie x trail forum. If your blower motor was working fine and not making any jackhammer style noises occasionally you may be lucky and its not the motor. 
The easiest thing to do would be to remove the blower motor resistor and examine it for burning. There are threads that tell how to repair it if you are good with soldering electrical stuff, and it can be tested, but visually you should have some idea of its state. If it shows signs of being fried you will want to order a spare either dealer or ebay, and then swap it out to see if that fixes things. I suspect with a digital readout on your switches that you have climate control? You need to know if you have it or not because there are two different resistors depending upon your heating and cooling system. Its to be found near the bottom of your blower motor. Its possible they used safety torx screws on it. Don't quite remember. Of course you could always remove yours and use it to compare with pics on ebay to make sure you order the right one. I hate advising you to throw a part at it, but it is easy to get at and its a lot less expensive and labour intensive as compared to replacing the motor.
If its the blower motor its a fair bit of work to get it out, replace and reassemble. If I ever do it again, I will remove the seat to make life easier.


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

So I had a look at the fan control amp and it was a bit burnt.

I found another one on Ebay and ordered it, hopefully that will be it. Thank you for helping!


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

Obviously photo won't show. Here it is;
View image: DSC 0314


----------

